# Nanny/Housekeeper Positions Available ASAP



## alexbahs

Hi all!

We are currently looking for candidates for quite a few jobs that might be of interest to expats. Here are some of them, please email me any interested resumes at alex.ritter at bahs dot com. Most of these families are looking to hire ASAP!

- French/Arabic speaking nanny: for NYC & Ann Arbor. Infant child. M-F live in. $100k+ per year DOE.
- 2 French speaking nannies: based in NYC with some travel to CA. 2 school age children. 3 and 1/2 days per week for each nanny with a separate apartment provided. $100k per year for both nannies.
- Russian speaking nanny: NYC. Infant child. M-F live in. $900-1000 per week.
- British nanny: quite a few different jobs available for British trained nannies, Norland/NNEB degree preferred. $90-130k per year.
- Portuguese speaking nanny: NYC, lots of international/domestic travel. Toddler twins. M-F, 8-7. Open salary.
- Spanish speaking nanny: NYC based. Toddler twins. M-F live out. $900 per week.

We get a lot of language specific jobs, so if you don't see something here that appeals to you right now but are still interested in domestic work, feel free to send your resume along anyway!


----------

